# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Sarms S4 First Cycle. Picture progress

## ColossalTitan

I am starting Sarms S4 today 2/03/11. Any thoughts about stacking Tren on top of S4? Should I or keep it solo? Here are my before pictures: 

I will try my very best to get in shape over the next 2 months. So hopefully the S4 isn't going to be the result of placebo effects lol... Anyways feel free to leave positive feedback and nothing else... I didn't come here to get flamed I came here to show people what S4 does.

----------


## sixoner

right on man i hope everything goes well.

what is your propose plan?

----------


## ColossalTitan

I'm working on gaining muscle and losing about 5 to 10 pounds of fat. Just adjusting the quality of the food I'm in taking as well as harder workouts. I got lazy for a few months over the holidays.. I'm sure you all know how that is haha.

----------


## Noles12

I dont think at this point you should have resorted to any drugs. They are not the easy way out. You should get back to training properly and get your diet in check because from those pictures i personally dont think you should be running anything

----------


## ColossalTitan

I'm currently at about 155LBs and want to get to 190 - 200LBS of lean muscle. I know this will take years of proper training and eating but I'm willing to put in the time. I just like the motivation that comes with S4 even if it was just a placebo. I'm sure I wont be resorting to anything else because my goals are not that high and it's not my intention to abuse any substance. I'm not aiming for 300LBS of lean muscle or I would need some serious gear.. 

Just needed that boost to get my ass back in the gym and get back into shape.. I used to be much better in shape so I'm sure I'll get that back in no time. One thing I've definitely learned from training is that you get your previous results back quickly.

----------


## Noles12

If you do not have the motivation without compounds more than likely you wont have the motivation to stick with it. As i said before you are trying to take the easy way out but until you get your diet and training in check no compound will get you those results

----------


## ColossalTitan

Well I guess I'm going to get in really great shape then.. Because I got my eating life style in check now. My ideal eating on a day to day basis is as follows: ~30Gs of fiber. Healthy fats. ~150Gs+ to 200 protein and high complex carbs. Try to get a lot my sugar from milk and other sources like fruit. No processed bs and no artificial anything.. I stay far away from artificial sweeteners and soda all together. 

It's not my diet that's the problem anymore. I started all this recently because like I said over the holidays... Weight gain lol.. I know how to eat I just like to enjoy the holidays some years a little too much  :Wink: . 

As far as my training goes: I'm steadily working my way up to a every day up to twice a day exercise program. If I feel sore on a muscle I let it heal. If I don't then I work it out. I tend not to workout more then 2 muscle groups a day. For fat burning I may do circuit training like that spartacus 10 exercise workout. It works quite well for fat burning and shocking your system. 

I know gear is just a crutch and nothing permanent.. I plan on sticking to this path now trust me... I will not stray away ever again as long as I have a breath in my body. I'm using it with the intention to kick start myself and then push myself harder then ever for the rest of my life. This is not a diet it's a life style. Diets crash and burn.

----------


## Noles12

If your diet is full of milk its not good for losing weight. Also training twice a day is no good.

Like i said if you were to actually fix your diet and training rather than going straight to compounds then you will see much better results

----------


## Farbeyondriven

and milk is processed sugar

----------


## ColossalTitan

Lol damn.. well not weight training twice a day but just keeping active. More for fat burning. Instead of sitting at home doing nothing  :Wink: . About the milk thing.. i kinda figured that was a bad idea mentioning Lol.. I love milk damn! What about skim milk? I heard some people say it's better straight from the cow?

----------


## Noles12

> Lol damn.. well not weight training twice a day but just keeping active. More for fat burning. Instead of sitting at home doing nothing . About the milk thing.. i kinda figured that was a bad idea mentioning Lol.. I love milk damn! What about skim milk? I heard some people say it's better straight from the cow?


Milk in general is not good for cutting. And when you say if a muscle is sore you wont work it out but if not you will, do you mean you dont have a set plan for your training? Are you just winging it and working out the same muscles everyday

----------


## ColossalTitan

Yes and even used to keep a text log. Legs Monday, Chest/Back Tuesday, Shoulders Wed, Arms Thurs, Abs Friday, Fat burn/ Anything I didn't feel was worked out enough Saturday and Sunday. It can all change depending on how sore I am. 

My workouts: Super sets with alternate muscle group example chest and back. I like doing drop sets/burn outs in general along with 2 or 3 heavy sets. 

The main thing with me is not my work outs honestly.. I feel I can get that under control easier then my eating.. What I need to do and would like your help with is my diet. How many "quality" calories should I intake to reach my goal of 200lbs of lean muscle? What's the protein to carb to fat ratio that works for you? Is that you in your avatar? I have no problem in taking advice from someone already at my goal. I'm not stubborn in the least bit. I just want to find the solution as everyone else does. 

What I wish someone would do is make a meal plan that is basically 1 meal with everything your body needs. That has nothing unhealthy. Could be 1 meal I eat 6 times a day that spreads out all the correct nutrition I need to reach my goal without thinking about it ever. Honestly that might seem boring to most people.. But I don't mind it's just food. I would rather have my goal reached then worry about weather something tastes good lol... If you can help me out with that I would really appreciate it. 

So what I really need to do now is start looking at nutrition labels more. Add up the servings of what I need each day. Add it to a list that will eventually have all the nutrition I need on a day to day basis.

----------


## Pac Man

Stacking tren w/s4....
Tren is some rough shit, not for your 1st, 2nd or 3rd cycle. Probably not even 4th.
Stay away from that shit.

----------


## little p

> Lol damn.. well not weight training twice a day but just keeping active. More for fat burning. Instead of sitting at home doing nothing . About the milk thing.. i kinda figured that was a bad idea mentioning Lol.. I love milk damn! What about skim milk? I heard some people say it's better straight from the cow?


nothing wrong training twice a day mate.. ive been training twice a day for 5 days or so a week and never doing same workout anyway or week.. ive lost 77 lbs or so and still going strong! livestrong

----------


## fjr02

Whoa, twice a day.
My body couldn't handle that.

I'm at 4 days per week - I definitely need the recovery time.

----------


## little p

when u look after the temple anything is possible..

----------


## LAngelesmissy

Hey just becoming a member, glad to be in! I glimpse forward to partcipating and have read a lot so far, so hello! 

Sooo anyways, sufficient info about me, see you close to and hello again haha. 

PS, how do I make myself have a cool title like some people here have?

----------


## Noles12

> Hey just becoming a member, glad to be in! I glimpse forward to partcipating and have read a lot so far, so hello! 
> 
> Sooo anyways, sufficient info about me, see you close to and hello again haha. 
> 
> PS, how do I make myself have a cool title like some people here have?


Hey bro. Welcome. It always good to start a thread of your own when you are asking questions therefore you arent hijacking anothers thread

----------


## ghettoboyd

> and milk is processed sugar


i realize ther is sugar in milk in the form of lactose but im failing to see where it is considered prossesed sugar....help me out with this one as i always thought the sugar in milk was natural....thanx...

----------


## cro

welcome post stats and goals .


> Hey just becoming a member, glad to be in! I glimpse forward to partcipating and have read a lot so far, so hello! 
> 
> Sooo anyways, sufficient info about me, see you close to and hello again haha. 
> 
> PS, how do I make myself have a cool title like some people here have?

----------


## ColossalTitan

> i realize ther is sugar in milk in the form of lactose but im failing to see where it is considered prossesed sugar....help me out with this one as i always thought the sugar in milk was natural....thanx...


yeah me too... seems like people try to attack anything they can some days even if its not a fact lol...

----------


## cro

which is it .lol


> Lol damn.. well not weight training twice a day but just keeping active. More for fat burning. Instead of sitting at home doing nothing . About the milk thing.. i kinda figured that was a bad idea mentioning Lol.. I love milk damn! What about skim milk? I heard some people say it's better straight from the cow?

----------


## 2jz_calgary

Theres sugar and carbs in milk even skim milk check the label.

----------


## Panamera

2jz_Calgary (Not trying to hijack thread with this) Hi, I am in Calgary as well.

----------


## Slice N Dice

Any updates with this, Colossal?

----------


## ColossalTitan

From what I can tell.. I'm not sure if it's all as good as it's hyped up to be. *Just coming from the average guy it's not worth your money*. Seems like the only true way to get into shape is just from hardcore training and proper dieting like everyone keeps telling me.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

> 2jz_Calgary (Not trying to hijack thread with this) Hi, I am in Calgary as well.


hey man how goes it

----------


## ColossalTitan

As Noles12 said... I don't need any of that. So I'm stopping Sarms S4. Going all natural. Just going to have to change my diet and be a man at the gym period

Thanks for the true advice. All I needed was God in my heart  :Smilie: . From God comes everlasting exploration through the mind and heart. It unlocks more and more of your brain and body. In effect it makes you closer to perfection and able to see true gains. Exploration through the world comes temporary things. Temporary gains come from the world. Permanent gains come from God. 

*Matthew CH16 v25: For whoever wants to save his soul will lose it; but whoever loses his soul for my sake will find it. v26: For what benefit will it be to a man if he gains the whole world but forfeits his soul? or what will a man give in exchange for his soul?

----------


## lovbyts

Glad you decided to listen and learn. Yeah it's tough to hear the truth sometimes but it's better than the consequences of messing yourself up more. I agree with Noles_12, you weren't ready for any aas cycle and you can do a lot more with just diet and exercise.

You will have better luck with the new plan I'm sure. Good luck.

----------

